# tank with FOLDED corners.



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

here's a pic a friend of mine sent me of a tank he saw in hong kong. looks very cool IMO.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Looks like a regular acrylic tank, they're pretty neat.


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

it's glass.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Oh, very cool. Custom glass maker. They probably U-fold a piece of fairly thick glass while it is still hot but reduced to a workable temperature then blast-torch the corners. (I used to do a lot of work with the world's largest glass company... spent more time than I care to remember in glass plants) It looks like the back piece is simply joined with an adhesive. Nice. 

Gil - 50/50 on the distribution rights for North American?


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

COM said:


> Gil - 50/50 on the distribution rights for North American?


we're on!

you gotta figure out the financing/start-up capital though. no tango deniro. how are you at writing up biz cases?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i think that aquatraders has tanks with rounded corners..they often sell them for .99 cents per gallon;up to 100 gallons..or something like that..


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Gil- find out from your friend who is manufacturing these. Seriously.

I'm very good at writing business plans. I have done several with good results. Unfortunately in today's credit market, no tango deniro 100% loan deals are not happening unless you go with venture capital, and they are taking 35% right now. Plus, it will be hard to find a VC who is focused on petcare, but I can make some phone calls.

Oh yeah, if my current job search works out well, I'll be a VC so then we'll do the deal for sure. There is certainly a market for this product in North America. I don't need any research to prove that.


----------

